
Aviary Launches Falcon, A Browser Based Image Editor - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/17/aviary-launches-falcon-a-lightweight-browser-based-image-editor/
======
shib71
The real innovation in these products is the ecosystem of attribution they've
built into the marketplace. When you view a particular image you can see what
images it is based on, what images build on it, etc.

